# Can Permanent Residence be revoked?



## Suki (Jan 23, 2008)

My friend's parents are British citizens and they have been living in Namibia for the past 30 odd years, his father working for the Rossing mine in Swakopmund. They also have permanent residence for South Africa and South African ID books. His fahter retired five years ago, they bought property in SA and moved there. They have all their retirement investments in SA. 

They recently renewed their British passports and duly went to Home Affairs to get their permanent residence stamped into the new passports. They received the shock of their lives when the official told them he was revoking their permanent residence and they have 30 days to vacate the country! The reason given, being that they have lived in Namibia and only been in SA for five years. They have tried to escalate the matter but are getting nowhere. Is this even possible? Cann permanent residence be revoked like that? 

Does anyone have any advice as to what they can do to fight this? Needless to say his parents are in a tizz. Their finances allow them to retire decently in SA but even if they sell up the house and cash in their investments it would not exchange into nearly enough to allow them to retire comfortably in England. 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Suki said:


> My friend's parents are British citizens and they have been living in Namibia for the past 30 odd years, his father working for the Rossing mine in Swakopmund. They also have permanent residence for South Africa and South African ID books. His fahter retired five years ago, they bought property in SA and moved there. They have all their retirement investments in SA.
> 
> They recently renewed their British passports and duly went to Home Affairs to get their permanent residence stamped into the new passports. They received the shock of their lives when the official told them he was revoking their permanent residence and they have 30 days to vacate the country! The reason given, being that they have lived in Namibia and only been in SA for five years. They have tried to escalate the matter but are getting nowhere. Is this even possible? Cann permanent residence be revoked like that?
> 
> ...


Hi

Home Affairs may revoke Permanent Residency, yes.

If Home Affairs has indicated that their Permanent Residency status has been withdrawn, then should have received something in writing which outlines the reasons.

Going forward, one could look into applying for a Retired Permit. This offers both a temporary and permanent residence option (provided that the applicants meet the requirements).

Requirement for a Retired (temporary) Permit is to show that each applicant has R20,000 per month available in saving, interest on investments, rental income or pension. The temporary permit is issued for generally 4 years (depending on the amount of funds that can be proven).

For the permanent residency option each applicant will need to prove that they have R20,000 per month available for the rest of their lives, i.e. life-long income. 

There may be other options, but for that I would need more information. You/they can glaldy contact me.

Hope this helps, but let me know if there is anything else.

Joachim
(Intergate Immigration)


----------



## Suki (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Joaschim, yes they did receive notification in writing and have already sent an appeal letter. Just waiting now for a response. Unfortunately they don't have a monthly income of R20k each so can't apply for a retirement visa. If worse comes to worse they will have to go back to Swakopmund as they do have permanent residence for Namibia. They were looking forward to living out their retirement in Cape Town though and are totally dumbfounded at this turn of events as they have renewed their British passports a few times in the past 30 years. It was always just a matter of paying the fee and having the permanent residence stamp for South Africa put into the new passports. They never dreamed that this time around they would have their permanent residence revoked. 

I could understand that this might happen to younger people who would be competing in the job market. But to pensioners, who have investments in the country, are paying taxes, spending money, contributing to the economy and receiving nothing from the government? It makes no sense what so ever.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Suki

They need to get some professional advice. 


If anyone can help, he can


----------

